# Mini, Skerton or Rhino?



## CalumY (Mar 24, 2018)

I'm in need of a decent grinder for making some brewed drinks (aeropress and pour over) and these are the three I've been looking, well the three in my price range I see crop up the most around the forum.

Which would you recomend or is there another you guys think would be better suited for the job?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Budget would be a starter we are stabbing in the dark here.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Of those 3, the Mini. There is also the Porlex.

They are pretty comparable in terms of grind, just the Rhino is a little less ergonomic (works well enough though).


----------



## CalumY (Mar 24, 2018)

Jony said:


> Budget would be a starter we are stabbing in the dark here.


Sorry, thought it was implied by my choices. Budget is circa what I'd pay for these and the Rhino being the dearest id be circa £30-35


----------



## CalumY (Mar 24, 2018)

MWJB said:


> Of those 3, the Mini. There is also the Porlex.
> 
> They are pretty comparable in terms of grind, just the Rhino is a little less ergonomic (works well enough though).


Why the mini over the skerton then?

Guesing none lf them would be suitable for espresso grinding when it/if it comes to getting a machine. How would the fair with a mocha pot?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Rhino as been on offer on ebay for £20


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

CalumY said:


> Why the mini over the skerton then?
> 
> Guesing none lf them would be suitable for espresso grinding when it/if it comes to getting a machine. How would the fair with a mocha pot?


Smaller detents in adjustment on the Mini, easier to hold in the hand whilst grinding. You'll never need the 100g capacity of the Skerton, your arm will fall off first.

You can grind for espresso with Porlex, Mini & Rhino, but it is a massive chore for double doses, the finer you need to grind, the longer it will take to grind, 20g at fine end of drip can take several whole minutes.

Small moka pot should be OK, but still hard work. A 1mug dose for drip should only take around a minute, give or take.


----------



## CalumY (Mar 24, 2018)

Gone with the mini. Will be here later this evening along with my aeropress and v60.


----------

